# BufferHack for Series 2 - 6.2



## glebne (Dec 12, 2006)

I spent a lot of time reading up on BufferHack and see nothing but positive comments. However, many of the posts I read were old and I have not seen confirmation that BufferHack works with Series 2 TiVo's running 6.2.

Can someone confirm that BufferHack works for my TiVo?

Also, the latest version seems to be 32a-04 from deal database website (<deal database website>/forum/showthread.php?p=180758#post180758)

Is this the version I should use?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Bufferhack version 41 (bufferhack41.tcl) will work just fine with a 6.2 tivo.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

What Da Goon said - works great. Will never go back to a 30 minute buffer....


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

I just got it setup on my zippered DSR708 (series 2 Dtivo) a week or so ago and it works great.

Easy to install and works perfectly


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just do not try to set your buffer above 120 minutes.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll add to the rave reviews of bufferhack41. Just installed on both of my directivo's!


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I also can confirm that bufferhack works on Series2, 6.2.

Does anyone know how to get it to work on a DTV R10, v 6.1? I've searched and searched and..................................not found an answer.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> I also can confirm that bufferhack works on Series2, 6.2.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get it to work on a DTV R10, v 6.1? I've searched and searched and..................................not found an answer.


I dont believe that bufferhack supports 6.1 software.


----------



## hawkeye1991 (Nov 30, 2005)

Could someone help me with step by step instructions on how to install bufferhack on my zippered and hacked tivo drive with 6.2 image?

thanks in advance!
hawk


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

1) telnet in to your tivo

2) remount your filesystem as writeable by typing:

```
rw
```
It should respond with "mounting read write"

3) login to your Tivo via FTP (SmartFTP, if you don't have a client already.)

4) upload bufferhack41.tcl (inside bufferhack41.zip, available from this DDB thread: /forum/showthread.php?t=42809 ) to a folder... /hacks for example.

5) In telnet, type: 

```
/hacks/bufferhack41.tcl 60
```
(replace 60 with the whatever amount of minutes you want for a buffer)

6) When it's done, remount your filesystem back as read-only:

```
ro
```
and then reboot in telnet (or you can pull the plug.. doesn't matter.)


```
reboot
```


----------



## hawkeye1991 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll give that a shot!

Hawk


----------



## hawkeye1991 (Nov 30, 2005)

I keep geting the error message

/hacks/bufferhack41.tcl no such file or directory


 

HAwk


----------



## hawkeye1991 (Nov 30, 2005)

First I put in the hacks directory

typed the command

/hacks/bufferhack41.tcl while in rw mode

no such file or directory

then I put it in /var/tmp which is where I nitially telnet into. I found this by pwd

I check for the bufferhack41.tcl using the ls command

than I type in ./bufferhack41.tcl or /bufferhack41.tcl

I get the same message. no such file or directory!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

hawkeye1991 said:


> First I put in the hacks directory
> 
> typed the command
> 
> ...


Before running bufferhack, cd / to the directory its in and type chmod + x bufferhack41.tcl
This will make it executable. If it still doesnt work then try : dos2unix bufferhack41.tcl, then chmod +x bufferhack41.tcl and it should work then.

If you end of having to use the dos2unix command for it to work, then before you transfer anything else to your tivo via ftp, make sure the transfer mode in your ftp client is set to "binary mode", or you'll have the same problem with any file you ever ftp to the tivo.


----------



## hawkeye1991 (Nov 30, 2005)

It turned out to be a pound bang problem!

I trasnferred it over as a binary. It works no problem! :up:  

Now i have to mess around with MFS-FTP  

Hawk


----------



## Les_D (Mar 6, 2002)

I too just ran this hack on my HDVR2.

This is great!
I love being able to buffer a full hour instead of 30 min.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

I've got this on several boxes with 120 minutes as the buffer instead of 60. Works like a charm.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

sorry for asking this but what is bufferhack? what are the advantages of extending it beyond 30 mins? I wanted to know these things before doing it to see if it's what I may want to do? also, is there a way to undo the bufferhack and make it go back to 30 mins if I don't want it? thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Bufferhack is used to increase your live buffer from 30 minutes to 60/120 minutes. Yes you can go back to 30 if you'd like - but I doubt you will. Advantages, to have more than 30 minutes of buffer.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

If you want it back at 30 mins just enter bufferhack41.tcl 30


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

bnm81002 said:


> ....what are the advantages of extending it beyond 30 mins?....


Occassionally I turn on the TV and find myself in the last 30 minutes of a two hour movie. "Say", I say to myself, "I'd like to see that movie let's see when it is on later so I can record it." Alas, the one showing now is the only time it's going to be broadcast - no problem, I've got a two hour buffer, so I just hit record and I've got it.


----------



## trplblacksnake (Jul 6, 2005)

dont try to go more than 120 min with this though. I tried 150 Min and it would not play at all.


----------

